# Fear period?



## Wren (Mar 21, 2016)

My 15 month old female, Wren, has recently started barking at other dogs. It usually only happens with unfamiliar dogs and only when she's on the lead. When she's off lead she tends to be submissive and if a dog comes running over she flees at top speed! She likes a nice, slow introduction. Once she knows they're friendly she will happily play. We have lots of doggy friendsthat she loves to play with and we meet them most days. She has been well socialised and has been to obedience classes 

Thankfully, after many hours of training is pretty good at walking to heel and I'm using this, with lots of treats, to try to keep her attention but she gets too distracted. She has also recently started barking at passing cars but it is easier to distract her. Wren has become generally more fearful eg after slipping on the laminate floor she was too scared to come into the living room for ages and tip-toes like she's walking on ice. Thanks in advance to any advice.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

well the good thing is that you've recognised these situations when your girl feels uncomfortable, I think it's a time for _*gentle*_ coaxing , lots of reassurances and praise whenever she conquers each hurdle


----------

